# Old Style MacDonald Aluminum Hat liner



## FSburt (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all. Anybody out there in logger land know where I can find a liner for a old Mac aluminum hard hat. I got mine from my uncle who was a cutter in 40's-70's. The liner clips pretty much corroded away and so did the liner so I would like to find a replacement if possible. Thanks


----------



## joesawer (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it the six point suspension?


----------



## FSburt (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes it is the 6 point suspension.


----------



## joesawer (Jul 19, 2007)

In Lakeside Ca, just east of San Diego, there is a Stihl dealer that had 2 six point suspensions in old dusty bags, as of last summer.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 19, 2007)

Pretty tough to find them. Once in awhile ebay, otherwise searching shops as Joe stated.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 19, 2007)

Something like this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-McDonal...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## FSburt (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help fellas I put in a bid on the Ebay one and will call about the San Diego lead on monday.


----------



## FSburt (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I called the only stihl dealer in Lakeside this morning and the person I talked to said they did not have any. The ebay auction was going well but I got beat out in the last hr by 50 cents, sucked  . This was my first time bidding on Ebay so I thought $20 would cover it but I guess not. Any tips on bidding from you guys would be appreciated. If you guys here about any other leads let me know. Thanks


----------



## joesawer (Jul 24, 2007)

E bay; Watch the last few minutes like a hawk.
The dealer was on hwy 67 if I remember correctly. It was mostly lawn and garden stuff, but an old place. It is possible that they are gone or that the person didn't know what they are or that they even had them. 
I should have grabbed them when I saw them.


----------



## Lee Bradley (Jul 24, 2007)

FSburt said:


> Well I called the only stihl dealer in Lakeside this morning and the person I talked to said they did not have any. The ebay auction was going well but I got beat out in the last hr by 50 cents, sucked  . This was my first time bidding on Ebay so I thought $20 would cover it but I guess not. Any tips on bidding from you guys would be appreciated. If you guys here about any other leads let me know. Thanks



Bid as much as you are willing to pay if you win you win if not it was worth more than you were willing pay. No second guessing yourself this way. If you try to creep up to your max bid, you are going to lose.


----------



## Yellowbeard (Aug 28, 2021)

I had this same question. I know this is an old thread, but in case someone else is looking, I just found this: https://westcoastsaw.com/products/mcdonald-6-point-hard-hat-liner


----------

